

Finding freelance work the brute force way - seekely
http://happykoalas.com/blog/2012/03/finding-freelance-work-the-brute-force-way/

======
famoreira
After having one of those down times a few months ago I've decided to make
sure I did at least some new leads searching every day.

I also make sure I do at least 4 billable hours a day of work.

It helped and I now have at least 2 months work of work already lined up.

------
funkah
Great stuff. I always wonder what it's like when freelancers do this.

